# More fun with a ContourHD helmet cam-this time a steep sufferfest



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

*steep sufferfest*

I climbed Jurgens and Luneman Roads in El Dorado County. Both roads meet at the bottom at a creek crossing. From what I've read about this ride, most riders have to take their shoes off and wade across. Since all I wanted to do was climb, not get my feet dirty, I chose to descend Jurgens and Luneman and climb back out.

On the way to the first climb (Jurgens), my Kodak Playsport's tripod hole finally gave up the ghost and the camera flopped out of the mount. It was recording, of course.  I chose to have a second camera recording as a back-up in case the Contour failed. It left a good sized chunk of plastic behind in the handlebar mount.

Bottom of Jurgens Road









Creek crossing from the Jurgens Road side









Luneman Road steep switchback









Piece from the Playsport that was left behind in the handlebar mount

















What the Playsport's tripod hole looks like now. Needless to say, this camera definitely isn't waterproof any more.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you still have your Playsport with you or you've gotten rid of it? Have you tried testing it and see if it's really not waterproof anymore? I'm curious since I also own the same unit though I haven't attached it to my handlebar yet. I'll probably do it next riding season, using a Joby Gorillapod to provide even a small layer of vibration dampening so the video doesn't turn up chattery.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Very informative video, including the groaning. I don't mind the sound at all, 'coz I know that I would be doing the same thing (maybe even worse if I haven't dismounted yet) if I am tackling the same road. BTW, what video software did you use that allowed you to display the climbing data including your HR? That's cool and a valuable reference.

The road chatter manifesting on the video is really what I'm worried about, and I guess all bike-mounted videocameras are not immune from it. I'm thinking of probably rigging a Convention ID holder (you know those that are worn by convention attendees) and put a hole on it for the lens. Then I'll put it on my neck and see if that would bypass the chattering effect on the videos. Now with regards to my version of groaning, ahh, I'll mute the video and replace that with a pleasing background sound.  We'll see next riding season.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Shinjukan said:


> Very informative video, including the groaning. I don't mind the sound at all, 'coz I know that I would be doing the same thing (maybe even worse if I haven't dismounted yet) if I am tackling the same road. BTW, what video software did you use that allowed you to display the climbing data including your HR? That's cool and a valuable reference.


Thank you. My videos document my rides as they happen, including all the suffering that goes with them. I love raw footage, so you won't see me adding music to my climbs.

I use a program called DashWare to overlay the data from my Garmin onto the video.


Shinjukan said:


> Now with regards to my version of groaning, ahh, I'll mute the video and replace that with a pleasing background sound.  We'll see next riding season.


I would rather hear the groaning. I like realistic-sounding cycling videos, not ones with all the original ride audio replaced with music. Even movies have the music as a true background soundtrack, not a replacement for natural sound. With the audio muted, the viewer can see that you are climbing a hill, but the effort is masked. With the sound of breathing, the viewer can tell just how much effort is required to climb the hill.
If you wanted to, you could have two versions-one raw with natural sound, and one with music. I've seen people do that before.


----------

